# Adding a Simplex horn strobe to an existing circuot



## ChristopherNance (Feb 3, 2017)

I want to add a horn strobe to an existing notification circuit. It's been a while since I've messed with simplex. Ive notified the fire station that I will be working on the system. Can breaking the speaker/strobe circuit cause the alarm to go off? Thanks.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

ChristopherNance said:


> I want to add a horn strobe to an existing notification circuit. It's been a while since I've messed with simplex. Ive notified the fire station that I will be working on the system. Can breaking the speaker/strobe circuit cause the alarm to go off? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


It should be a trouble, not an alarm. Usually Simplex folks mod their systems. But, I dont judge.


----------



## ChristopherNance (Feb 3, 2017)

Suncoast Power said:


> It should be a trouble, not an alarm. Usually Simplex folks mod their systems. But, I dont judge.


Thank you Sir.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

